# Looking for experienced coders



## anelson30 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Looking for experienced coders for the following specialties:Cardiology, Cardiovascular, Cardiothoracic, Vascular coding
Physical therapy Auditor - Full–Time and Part-time ASAP.*

Please send your resume and your availability, we are looking for experienced coders only and must be "committed" for the work.A min. of 20 hrs. per week if you are part-time. Again, must be committed if part-time.Please submit resume to: anelson@e-codesolutions.com and bmaurice@e-codesolutions.com


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this open for remote coders?  What do you mean by "committed"?
Thank you, 
Karen Hill, CPC, CPMA


----------

